# Low hot water pressure in one shower only



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

hamsandwich said:


> Hi all, this is my first post on this forum. I do not have any plumbing experience, but I consider myself fairly handy when I need to be.
> 
> I've lived in my condo for a few years now and the front bathroom has low water pressure in the shower. It's been that way since we moved in. Every other faucet in the unit is working fine. I removed the faucet handle and faceplate to take a look. The valve body has a stop check valve on each side similar to this style http://www.cpmdelta1.com/Product Art/78010 Stop Check Valve.jpg
> 
> ...


You didn't say if you took the shower head off ??? If not do it and see what kind of preasure .


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you tried all the usual things that cause low water pressure?

#1 being the shower head--Remove that and see if it works well---there is a water restricter in most of them---remove that and see if it's acceptable.

Do you have to shut down the whole building to work on that valve?


----------



## hamsandwich (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry, I guess I left out some details. I have not taken off the shower head, but the low hot water pressure is persistent out of the bath faucet and shower head. All other faucets, including the sink in that same bathroom are working properly.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are right,I think--that mini shut off is only partially open---You may have a problem that will require changing it---Post a picture of the bad Unit--someone here might know if it's rebuildable without opening up the wall---Mike---


----------



## hamsandwich (Dec 7, 2011)

I've attached some pictures of the valve unit. Included are some close-ups of the stop/check that is stripped. There's just not enough there to use a screwdriver. I also tried a pair of pliers, but couldn't get a real solid grip on it and it wouldn't budge.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a Moen--if the stops are Moen also---you should be able to re-gut that valve---bring that photo to a good old time plumbing supply house and see if they can identify it for you---

Also call Moen--technical help line---

While you are at the supply house ask for a plumbers name--they know the skilled ones from the dimwits---(ask quietly --most houses don't give out names for fear of offending the clients)-Mike-


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

the nipple going to tub spout looks to be iron? that could be some of the problem and if shower pipe is iron,seen this a few times.check that... as far as stops go you could take valves apart remove guts put back and run like that till your ready to replace.....


----------



## hamsandwich (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the responses. I'm slightly hesitant to work on this myself since it is a condo building. I don't want to be responsible for any water damage to someone else's unit. It seems it would be wise for me to have a professional come do the work you guys have mentioned. What would you consider to be a fair estimate for either the gutting or full replacement? And would the full replacement require them to tear a larger hole in my wall? Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## plumbing (Dec 3, 2011)

I am thinking maybe a new cartridge


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

plumbing said:


> I am thinking maybe a new cartridge


The little screw thingys are SHUT OFF VALVES--

One of them is damaged (the right one ) and needs repairing--

Did you even read the thread ?


----------



## plumbing (Dec 3, 2011)

A cartridge is a unit which is inside of a valve and a metal pin spins in a housing allowing water to flow through and shut off. therefore in this case i am thinking that the cartridge has bound up limiting the water flow to pass by the pin.

licensed plumber and business owner for 26 years


----------



## plumbing (Dec 3, 2011)

One of them is damaged (the right one ) and needs repairing--


HOT IS ALWAYS ON THE LEFT

but agreed


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

@ hamsandwich-

I believe your problem will be in the cartridge. An easy fix for you. There are several threads here that discuss how to do it. The reason I think it's the cartridge is you mentioned low HW (not CW) pressure at both the lav and shower. So I ruled out the CW angle stop (which can be rebuilt)
If new cartridge or shower head doesn't solve the problem, then I would take a good look at the age and condition of the HW piping in the walls. They maybe full of scale, therefore restricted. Again, you mentioned low HW at two fixtures.
And yes, the wall will be opened up to replace the valve if it comes to that- and I don't think it should.
Oh, just for giggles- remove the aerator on the lav faucet and see if it helps the flow any.


----------



## hamsandwich (Dec 7, 2011)

So, I screwed the left one all the way in, which stopped all cold water from running in that faucet. In this case the cold is on the left, and the hot is on the right. Not sure if that changes anyone's thoughts on what they suspect as the issue?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

hamsandwich said:


> So, I screwed the left one all the way in, which stopped all cold water from running in that faucet. In this case the cold is on the left, and the hot is on the right. Not sure if that changes anyone's thoughts on what they suspect as the issue?


Yes, I'd be fixing the screwdriver stop. Should be able to buy a kit for it. What about the hot water at the lav?


----------



## hamsandwich (Dec 7, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> @ hamsandwich- ...
> Oh, just for giggles- remove the aerator on the lav faucet and see if it helps the flow any.





TheEplumber said:


> Yes, I'd be fixing the screwdriver stop. Should be able to buy a kit for it. What about the hot water at the lav?



Are you referring to the valve under the bathroom sink? I haven't touched that, but the hot water there comes out full blast.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It is possible that the damaged valve on the right is the 'HOT'---this is a condo and back to back mixers are common--with one having the feed lines reversed--

Run the water and see which pipe is hot---right or left.


----------



## mamario (Jul 18, 2019)

hamsandwich said:


> Hi all, this is my first post on this forum. I do not have any plumbing experience, but I consider myself fairly handy when I need to be.
> 
> I've lived in my condo for a few years now and the front bathroom has low water pressure in the shower. It's been that way since we moved in. Every other faucet in the unit is working fine. I removed the faucet handle and faceplate to take a look. The valve body has a stop check valve on each side similar to this style http://www.cpmdelta1.com/Product Art/78010 Stop Check Valve.jpg
> 
> $ 200 is too expensive and it is better to use a $ 20 increase flow shower head. About a year ago, my bathroom was refurbished. When I used it for the first time, I got extremely low water pressure. I never felt this old shower head was clean and couldn't peel the soap off my skin. Until I installed a new booster shower head, the water hit the back wall for the first time in history and got a strong stream of water!


----------

